# DISH Cuts off RV Customers from the Major Networks



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

DISH Cuts off RV Customers from the Major Networks via ending the Distant Network program. No more HD feeds of the 4 major networks for RV'ers. Turns control back to a third party that only offers SD at an additional cost of $15 a month!

Received today from DISH...



> As of November 15th, DISH will no longer broadcast Los Angeles and New York distant network channels to recreational vehicle or commercial vehicle customers.
> 
> If you wish to continue receiving distant network channels, we recommend that you contact All American Direct (AAD), a separate company not associated with DISH. AAD offers distant networks from San Francisco and New York in SD to recreational vehicle or commercial vehicle owners. You can still use your current equipment, so there is nothing to buy or upgrade.
> 
> ...


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I think this is more that ADD didn't want to rent the transponders any longer.


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

garys said:


> I think this is more that ADD didn't want to rent the transponders any longer.


umm, yeah ... except that it said DISH is not providing distant networks after the 15th and is recommending customers go to AAD ...

... reading is fundamental


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

renegade said:


> umm, yeah ... except that it said DISH is not providing distant networks after the 15th and is recommending customers go to AAD ...
> 
> ... reading is fundamental


Dish has not provided distant networks for several years now, they rented the transponder space to ADD and ADD provided the locals by way of Dish's sats. Anyone who received them paid ADD not Dish. If ADD does not renew the contract, Dish would still not be allowed to provide distant networks, if they did the FCC would fine them again. It is not about reading the release, it's knowing what occurred to have this happen.


----------



## ljr01 (Mar 6, 2008)

garys said:


> Dish has not provided distant networks for several years now, they rented the transponder space to ADD and ADD provided the locals by way of Dish's sats. Anyone who received them paid ADD not Dish. If ADD does not renew the contract, Dish would still not be allowed to provide distant networks, if they did the FCC would fine them again. It is not about reading the release, it's knowing what occurred to have this happen.


Huh? After Dish stopped DNS the last time, I got HD DNS from AAD until 1/1/11 when they disappeared. Since then I ordered them from Dish and paid Dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ljr01 said:


> Huh? After Dish stopped DNS the last time, I got HD DNS from AAD until 1/1/11 when they disappeared. Since then I ordered them from Dish and paid Dish.


True. The HD distants are something sold by DISH, and they are (were) only sold to RVrs. AAD only sells SD distants.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

garys said:


> If ADD does not renew the contract, Dish would still not be allowed to provide distant networks, if they did the FCC would fine them again.


I'm thinking you've lost track of what has happened in the last couple years.

STELA provides that when DISH provides LIL coverage to all 210 DMAs, they can do DNS. It certainly doesn't mean that they must, but it does supersede the 2006 court ruling.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

harsh said:


> I'm thinking you've lost track of what has happened in the last couple years.
> 
> STELA provides that when DISH provides LIL coverage to all 210 DMAs, they can do DNS. It certainly doesn't mean that they must, but it does supersede the 2006 court ruling.


Maybe, I could never get them so I didn't keep up. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

1. Dish has been giving HD distant channels for awhile now, only to RV's truckers, etc. It is (was) in no way associated with AAD.

2. It's Dish, not AAD who is no longer going to provide them. The reason is not enough subscribers and I suspect Dish would like that HD space for other things since there are not many using the service.

3. Dish is sending those who received the Distants to AAD for service. It will be SD only as that is all AAD provides.

4. You can still possibly get the networks in HD on an RV account in two ways, using an OTA antenna, or asking Dish to turn on the locals for where your RV is. You can do that _and_ have AAD if you wish.


----------



## ljr01 (Mar 6, 2008)

tampa8 said:


> ...or asking Dish to turn on the locals for where your RV is. You can do that _and_ have AAD if you wish.


That would be my first choice. When I tried it briefly, after the last time I lost DNS, it didn't go well. About half the time I called, it was quick and simple. The other half they didn't know what I was talking about and I got all sorts of really strange results.

I wonder if that's worth another try? I'm almost afraid to ask and risk getting my account all screwed up again. If anybody has a tips on making that work, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

tampa8 said:


> 1. Dish has been giving HD distant channels for awhile now, only to RV's truckers, etc. It is (was) in no way associated with AAD.
> 
> 2. It's Dish, not AAD who is no longer going to provide them. The reason is not enough subscribers and I suspect Dish would like that HD space for other things since there are not many using the service.
> 
> ...


Hit the nail on the head with that post


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

ljr01 said:


> .... When I tried it briefly, after the last time I lost DNS, it didn't go well. About half the time I called, it was quick and simple. The other half they didn't know what I was talking about and I got all sorts of really strange results.
> 
> I wonder if that's worth another try? I'm almost afraid to ask and risk getting my account all screwed up again. If anybody has a tips on making that work, I'd love to hear them.


I didn't say it would go well!  No doubt calling often is not ideal. What my friend does is have AAD, but if he will be in an area more than just a day or two he then will call to change his location/locals so he can have HD. Otherwise AAD is fine for him. And in reality his TV is not all that big so SD is not as bad. One other tip, if there is a market still CONUS (in HD) on the satellites you are using you could make that your location and then get them wherever you are.


----------

